# Statistik/Auswertung gesucht



## JamesT (30. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe das ist das richtige Forum für meine Anfrage.

Ich suche ein Statistikprogramm für meinen Webserver. Ich möchte einen bestimmten Ordner auf meinem Webspace statistisch überwachen lassen.

In diesem Ordner liegen Produktdatenblätter und Bilder, und ich möchte gern wissen, welche Dateien wie oft aufgerufen werden, bzw. welche garnicht.

Kennt ihr etwas was diese Sachen kann?

Grüße

JamesT


----------



## Gumbo (30. Juni 2006)

Am besten kannst du die Log-Dateien des Webservers auswerten und analysieren.


----------

